# Miss Goody Two-Shoes



## drsiebenmal (Mar 17, 2012)

Belittling and insulting term for a person who won't do anything that can be regarded as "wrong" or "immoral". A male or female who perceives him/herself (or is believed to perceive him/herself) as morally superior - often also God-fearing and full-bloodedly American. (Urban Dict.)

Παναγία (κτγμ) ή ψευτοπαναγιά; Ή κάτι άλλο;


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2012)

Δεν είναι ψευτοπαναγιά ή φραγκοπαναγιά ή σιγανοπαπαδιά, επειδή δεν έχει το στοιχείο της υποκρισίας, της επιφανειακής καλοσύνης και σεμνότητας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 17, 2012)

Ναι, σκεφτόμουν μάλλον το παναγία ή παναγίτσα, αλλά στα ελληνικά μπορεί να θεωρηθεί και υποκριτικό ενώ στα αγγλικά δεν είναι. Οπότε, άλλες ιδέες;


----------



## daeman (Mar 17, 2012)

...
Σκόρπιες σκέψεις τριγυρίζω: το καλό κορίτσι, η πάντα καλή κοπέλα, η πάντα φρόνιμη, νομοταγής, ηθική, ευσεβής, του Σωτήρος, η κυρία της εκκλησίας. Κανένα δεν μου πολυαρέσει και όλα θέλουν την ειρωνεία στη χροιά της φωνής ή στην έκφραση, προφορικά, ή κάποιο συμπλήρωμα γραπτά, αλλά τα ρίχνω μήπως δώσουν ιδέα σε κάποιον άλλο. 

Μήπως όμως σου κάνει η _θεοφοβούμενη_ ή η _θεοσεβούμενη_, πάλι με κάτι που να ενισχύει το μειωτικό; Η _οσία (Μαρία);
_ 

Εμένα μ' αρέσει το σύγγραμμα «Πνεύμα και ηθική»  :


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 17, 2012)

Μα το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν τα θέλω ειρωνικά, το χρειάζομαι ακριβώς για περιγραφή άμεμπτης χαμηλοβλεπούσας και (λίγο) θεούσας.


----------



## daeman (Mar 17, 2012)

...
Κάτσε γιατί με μπέρδεψες κι έψαχνα μειωτικό, διαβάζοντας και το "Belittling and insulting term for a person" στην αρχή του ορισμού του urban.

Αν το θες για την πραγματικά άμεμπτη, πάντα μετρημένη και μάλιστα θεούσα, η θεοφοβούμενη δεν σου κάνει; 

*θεοφοβούμενος* -η -ο [θeofovúmenos] Ε5 : που πιστεύει στο Θεό, που σέβεται και φοβάται να παραβεί τις εντολές του.


----------



## dolphink (Mar 17, 2012)

Η φράση αυτή βγήκε από την ιστορία ενός μικρού φτωχού κοριτσιού, με τόσο καλή καρδιά, ώστε όταν της έδωσαν ένα ζευγάρι παπούτσια, αναφώνησε: "Oh, goody two shoes!" (συνήθως φορούσε μόνο ένα).
Υπάρχει ένα βιβλίο με αυτήν την ιστορία, που ίσως σε βοηθήσει: http://books.google.gr/books?id=B-x9CpiPoysC&pg=PP11&dq=miss+goody+two-shoes&hl=el&sa=X&ei=jtFkT9TdK4WgOo7PgY4I&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q=miss%20goody%20two-shoes&f=false

Η περιγραφή σου, πάντως, και αυτή του βιβλίου, μου θυμίζει άτομο καλόψυχο ή ευσεβές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 17, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ dolphink (και καλώς όρισες κι από εμένα). Το λέει κι εκεί, ότι η φράση χρησιμοποιείται (εσφαλμένα) σαρκαστικά.


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω αν θα σε βόλευε κάτι σαν «είναι ψυχούλα», αλλά εγώ το ξέρω να χρησιμοποιείται ειρωνικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 18, 2012)

Τι θα λέγατε για διαμαντάκι ή δεσποινίς (ή παιδί)-διαμάντι; Τα ενάρετη, χρηστή, ηθική μου φαίνονται κάπως βαριά...

(Είναι από κατάλογο στοιχείων των χαρακτήρων...)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 18, 2012)

Κάτι σε _κορίτσι από σπίτι_, σου κάνει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 18, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Κάτι σε _κορίτσι από σπίτι_, σου κάνει;



Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι, με τον κυνισμό μας, στα ελληνικά δεν παίρνουμε στα σοβαρά κανέναν από αυτούς τους χαρακτηρισμούς, π.χ. κορίτσι για σπίτι...


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2012)

Κορίτσι μάλαμα.
Ακέραιος χαρακτήρας.
Η προσωποποίηση της αρετής.


----------



## VickyN (Mar 18, 2012)

δεσποινίς "κάνε το σωστό και ρίξτο στο γυαλό"


----------



## pontios (Mar 19, 2012)

αθώα περιστερά΄; (μόνο όταν χρησιμοποιείται ειρωνικά, i.e when Goody Two Shoes is used ironically).
A Goody Two-Shoes (when used ironically) is a girl that is a no good "Angel" that never gets caught for doing anything she does bad.
You 're such a goody two-shoes.

περιστερά η [peristerá] Ο24 : α. (λόγ.) το περιστέρι. ΦΡ αθώα / λευκή ~, ειρωνικά για πρόσωπο που παριστάνει ότι δεν έχει καμία συμμετοχή σε πράξη επιλήψιμη: Mας κάνει / παριστάνει / υποκρίνεται την αθώα ~


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 19, 2012)

Η Μητέρα Τερέζα μας κάνει; Πάντως εγώ δεν έχω συναντήσει ποτέ τον όρο χωρίς να χρησιμοποιείται ειρωνικά.


----------



## Themis (Mar 19, 2012)

Διάβασα το νήμα και καταμπερδεύτηκα. Τι γυρεύουμε; Κορίτσι μάλαμα/ χρυσό κορίτσι/ χρυσή καρδιά/ ψυχούλα κτλ. ή Μητέρα Τερέζα/ του κατηχητικού/ του καθήκοντος κτλ.;


----------



## pontios (Mar 19, 2012)

I'd just like to add, the term has acquired a negative connotation over time and is now mainly used ironically or sarcastically to describe someone who is too nice to be completely sincere, δηλαδή ο όρος ισοδυναμεί με την* αθώα περιστερά*, κτγμ.

If you want to describe someone as a genuinely good person, or an ethical person, it's best to use those exact adjectives, καλός, ηθικός κτλ .


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 19, 2012)

Themis said:


> Διάβασα το νήμα και καταμπερδεύτηκα. Τι γυρεύουμε; Κορίτσι μάλαμα/ χρυσό κορίτσι/ χρυσή καρδιά/ ψυχούλα κτλ. ή Μητέρα Τερέζα/ του κατηχητικού/ του καθήκοντος κτλ.;


Και τα δύο... 

Δυστυχώς το έχω να αναφέρεται μόνο μια φορά, σε συνοπτικό κατάλογο προσόντων...


----------



## Themis (Mar 19, 2012)

Αν χρειάζονται στοιχεία και απ' τα δύο (ισορροπιστές θα γίνουμε!), θα έτεινα προς τα ηπιότερα της δεύτερης κατηγορίας. Έχουν κατατεθεί τόσο ωραίες ιδέες που δύσκολα θα μπορούσε κανείς να προσθέσει. Δες αν σε εμπνέει κάποιο από τα παρακάτω:
άνθρωπος του καθήκοντος, δεσποινίς άψογη, αμέμπτου συμπεριφοράς, δεσποινίς δεν κάνω το κακό κι ας πνιγώ στον γιαλό, δεσποινίς λευκό ηθικό μητρώο, δεσποινίς αναμάρτητη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 19, 2012)

Έχει τόσα καλά που θα το ρίξω κορόνα γράμματα :).


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 19, 2012)

oliver_twisted said:


> Η Μητέρα Τερέζα μας κάνει; Πάντως εγώ δεν έχω συναντήσει ποτέ τον όρο χωρίς να χρησιμοποιείται ειρωνικά.



Πέρα απ' αυτό, η παρθενοπιπίτσα.


----------

